# Costos de estacion base Wi-Max



## Augustino (Feb 3, 2007)

Hola

He leido un poco de WiMax, el WiMax Forum y entiendo perfectamente las regulacion gubernamentales y lo demas

Me gustaria comprarme una estacion base WiMax, pero me gustaria me recomendaran una marca y me dijeran cuales son los rangos de precios. 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Javier Francia (Feb 27, 2007)

Te recomiendo productos pre-Wimax de Motorola, la especie se llama "Canopy".Ya he tenido experiencia con ellos, en estos últimos 3 años ha madurado mucho el soft y ciertos componentes del sistema.


----------



## wimax (Mar 29, 2008)

te recomiendo los de AIRSPAN
Yo personalmente he puesto en marcha 14 radiobases con estos equipos pero te aconcejo los equipos de CODAN para los enlaces de backhaull, pero puedes darle una ojeada a CERAGON que son los que utilizamos.
SUerte y que viva la ciencia


----------



## Boanerges (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesante wimax...


----------



## nexdatum (Jul 28, 2009)

Has investigado de las femtocells y la iniciativa open 802.1x? estas iniciativas son la alternativa a los sitemas propietarios.
Saludos


----------

